# Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?



## Franz_16 (13. November 2007)

Hi,
ich habe vor beinahe 11 Jahren meine Fischerprüfung abgelegt und wurde kürzlich von einem Vereinskollegen angesprochen ob ich ihn beim Vorbereitungslehrgang nicht etwas unterstützen könnte.

Dadurch musste ich mich wieder etwas mit der Fischerprüfung beschäftigen. 

In meinem Fach, gehts eher ums praktische... Also Angelgeräte, Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen etc. Das ist eigentlich kein Problem, das weiß man als Angler in der Regel fast alles aus dem FF. 

Aber ich hab kürzlich mal so ne Online-Prüfung gemacht... mit Fischkunde, Gewässerkunde, Rechtskunde etc... hui ui ui ui... 
gerade so mit 11 von 15 mögl. Fehlern hätt ichs bestanden 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich schon soviel vergessen habe 

Ihr könnt das selber auch mal ausprobieren, hier:

http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/quizprg/index.html?file=Maerz05.js
geht aber nur mit dem Internet Explorer! (zumindest bei mir)

Postet mal euer Ergebnis


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?*

Scheint mal wieder ein Programmierer sich in seiner Leistung übertroffen zu haben, typisch alles an IE anpassen und dabei Standards vergessen... Es läuft auch bei mir nur über den IE

Die von Dir gepostete Prüfung für Bayern würde ich mit ach und Krach in den Sand setzen, poste das selbe für NRW und ich bin dabei. Wobei ich mir sicher bin das ich die auch locker verhauen würde.


----------



## KillerPueppi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?*

NRW? kein Problem 

www.fangplatz.de , dort kostenlos registrieren und schon kanns losgehen


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?*

Eben drum nicht, ich habs satt mich überall registrieren zu müssen, auch wenn es nichts kostet so nerft es mich.


----------



## KillerPueppi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?*

dann halt nicht  mir soll's egal sein. Ich fand das Angebot zur Prüfungsvorbereitung echt nett, auch mit der Zwangsregistrierung, dafür gibt es auch ein bisschen Auswertung über den Lernfortschritt.


----------



## höcht (13. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?*

hab 3 fehler


----------



## LiRZG (14. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?*

Nachdem ich am letzten Freitag die Prüfung in BW gemeistert habe, gab's nun bei der bayerischen 8 Fehler...
Was solls, hauptsache im Januar bekomme ich meinen Fischereischein!


----------



## schrauber78 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?*

ich hatte die bayrische prüfung mal gemacht und hab, obwohl meine prüfung fast 20 jahre her ist mit nur 5 fehlern bestanden.


----------



## Steffen90 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?*

9 fehler... aber ich bin ja auch ein hesse.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?*

Die NRW Prüfung hab ich bestanden - obwohl ich den Krempel nur für S-H damals gelernt hab. Die Bayern-Version geht bei mir (kein IE) nicht, die würde aber wohl nicht ganz so rosig laufen... 

Jedoch hab ich bei den NRW Angelzusammbautest versagt - ich kann wohl keine Angel montieren.


----------



## woernser1965 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung - Wer würde noch bestehen?*

Gerade noch mit 11 Fehlern bestanden...............:vik:
Meine Prüfung ist jetzt fast 30 Jahre her.

Habe damals in Baden-Württemberg die Prüfung abgelegt.

Einige Fischarten und Gesetze aus Bayern kenn ich halt nur vom hörensagen....|kopfkrat

Sonst wärs besser ausgefallen...........


----------

